# 1st Halloween party: Edgar Allen Poe/Victorian theme help



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum elisabetta!  Here's some threads to get you started on ideas:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/56457-edgar-allan-poe.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/94935-edgar-allan-poe-theme-party.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...96674-edgar-allan-poes-raven-party-ideas.html


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to the Asylum...hopefully we don't drive you crazy.

Awesome that you are going with an EAP Theme. IMHO he was the best poet to have written...

I'll think about it and see if I can get something creative for you...in addition to the links already posted.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

For your buffet spread how about:

"BBQ Raven Wings" (chicken wings)
"Masque of the Red Death"...)Red Velvet cake in the shape of a face)
"Conqueror Worms" (gummy worms)
"Tell Tale Hearts" (heart shaped cookies with blood red icing) 
Tortilla chips and bean dip, call it "The _*Dip*_ And The Pendulum"


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love this theme, Its what im doing this year in my dining room. 
I decided on ravens wings (chicken wings) as well just because they are easy to make- The Raven
Im also doing mini meatloaf in heart shaped cupcake pans, covered in ketchup of course- Tell Tale Heart
Cat shaped sugar cookies painted black-The Black Cat

I have dried out tree branches that I got on the side of the road and lots of little dollar tree ravens on them. I also got two Poe books on ebay really cheap because they were damaged and I ripped out pages and slightly burned the edges and I have these propped on my Mantel and one inside a wreath on my door with a chain and a raven. I had wanted to get clear glass plates at the dollar tree and decoupage some of these pages on the back of the plates but not sure if I will get to it. I also got black feathers from Michaels and they are on the Mantle as well with the burned pages. Its sort of sad and beautiful, exactly what Poe is to me. Cant wait to see what you decide on!

I also really want to get a white foam pumpkin and carve the Poe face into it, the stencil is on Pinterest. I think that would just be great!


----------



## elisabetta (Aug 28, 2013)

Great ideas everyone. Thank you for the links, I had a difficult time figuring out the search on here. 

Raven's wings are a definite as my boyfriend will be much more amiable if they're are hot wings involved! haha He's not into holidays but he's a good sport about it.

Thanks for the info booswife! I am following you on pinterest now, looks like we are pinning some of the same vignettes, We'll have to post our pictures and compare notes afterwards. Just picked up my DT ravens today! And I was also planning on getting dry branches to create a scene above our cabinets, genius! I will look into the Poe books, I really wanted an antique typewriter with some on his poetry in it, but we sold ours a few years back as it was a dust magnet. 

I've accumulated enough decor, now need to focus on the invitations, menu, music and getting some creepy cloth. Anyone have any party games that a always a hit? 
Thanks again for the responses guys!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Victorian Halloween Table Decor/Food presentation
http://blog.hwtm.com/2010/10/victorian-halloween-dessert-table/

Short article on...
Have A Victorian Halloween
In the late 1800s, there was a move in America to mold Halloween into a holiday more about community and neighborly get-togethers. At the turn of the century, Halloween parties for both children and adults became the favorite way to celebrate. Parents were encouraged by newspapers and community leaders to take anything "frightening" or "grotesque" out of Halloween celebrations. Because of their efforts, Halloween lost most of its superstitious and religious overtones by the beginning of the twentieth century. Parties focused on games, such as Pin The Tail On The Donkey, Blind Man's Bluff, Bobbing for Apples, foods of the season, and festive costumes. Of course, there were always scavenger hunts where boys and girls could pair up and search in the dark. And of course, fortune telling, and games to divine your "true love" were popular.

















Invitations...http://www.etsy.com/listing/157645684/gothic-glamour-halloween-party-design-a

http://www.etsy.com/listing/79212424/goth-glam-halloween-party-invitation-diy


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few Halloween Party Games....









http://www.etsy.com/listing/84429172/oracle-fortune-telling-party-game








Tie pieces of ribbon to the doughnuts (one per player) and then to the rope so the treats hang slightly above mouth level.
Have players start on the count of three. Instruct each to eat an entire doughnut -- no hands allowed -- without letting it fall off the ribbon. The first to finish wins. There's no need for prizes; they've just been eaten.










A fun deck for Halloween Divination...look for the one that comes with the book to tell you what the cards mean.







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/157281621X/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=hallowparties-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=157281621X


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pin the Tail Game but with a Skeleton. 
(I don't have a pic of mine...but this will give you an idea.)
Easy to make with poster board. Use either a body part like the skull or leg...I created a heart (used red glitter paper form Micheals) to pin, instead of the traditional tail.










Crystal Ball Bowl
You write fortunes on pieces of paper & fill the bowl. Be creative with your fortunes by writing silly fortunes, scary fortunes, true love fortunes, pranks and one that offers a mystery prize.








I have a large glass bowl and I filled the bottom with clear glass marbles and then put the paper fortunes (mine where in little envelopes I made) on top to give it some interest. But this year, I bought these glitter balls to fill instead. They are $3.99 a package and come in every color.

Fortune Examples I have used-

-What kind of streets do zombies like best?
Dead Ends.

- Trick or Treat? An old flame will try to come back into your life.

- Love is about to knock on your door. Will you answer?

- A stranger in red will change your life forever.

-Just like a ghost, your true love will be haunting your dreams tonight.

- Start listening, a friend is telling you all you need to know.

-What doesn’t a vampire order at a restaurant?
A stake sandwich.

-Watch what you say, mind what you do, For there is someone spooky watching you! 

-“Dame Fortune guides you night and day, your stars are pointing true; Before a month has passed away...Great joy will come to you.”

-Spin clockwise twice & then touch your nose, or you will be haunted by a creepy ghost.

-Do a skeleton dance & then kiss the hand of the person on your left, or someone will poison your apple cider.

-Something that has been a secret will soon come to light, then you will know which path is right!

-Beware! Zombies will knock on your door soon....

-An evil witch has cast a spell on you. To break the spell, have the person to your right put lipstick on you with their eyes closed.

-When black cats prowl and pumpkins gleam, Good Luck is yours on Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few recipes...Hope these ideas have helped. Good luck with your party. H1










http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture166962-spooky-cheese-ball-refrigerate-ball-1-hour-more-before-rolling-poppy-seeds-ingredients-4-cups-16-oz-500-g-shredded-extra-sharp-cheddar-cheese-8-oz-250-g-cream-cheese-room-temperature-1-tsp-roasted-garlic-powder-1-tsp-toasted-onion-powder-1-tbs-worcestershire-sauce-2-tsp-smoked-paprika-3-tbs-mayonnaise-1-2-tsp-freshly-ground-pepper-1-3-cup-1-1-2-oz-45-g-poppy-seeds-crackers-serving-directions-bowl-food-processor-combine-cheddar-cheese-cream-cheese-garlic-powder-onion-powder-worcestershire-paprika-mayonnaise-pepper-process-until-smooth-about-1-minute-stopping-machine-scrape-down-sides-bowl-needed-place-cheese-mixture-large-piece-plastic-wrap-gather-edges-plastic-wrap-pull-up-twisting-around-cheese-form-ball-place-cheese-ball-plate-refrigerate-until-firm-about-4-hours-when-cheese-ball-firm-remove-plastic-wrap-place-poppy-seeds-bowl-roll-cheese-ball-seeds-until-evenly-coated-transfer-cheese-ball-serving-plate-let-stand-room-temperature-20-minutes-before-serving-serve-crackers-serves-20.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture120741-mummy-veggie-dip-recipe-via-phyllis-hoffman-celebrate-ingredients-2-8-oz-packages-cream-cheese-3-4-oz-packages-goat-cheese-softened-3-4-cup-green-olives-pimientos-drained-chopped-1-4-25-oz-can-chopped-black-olives-1-3-5-oz-jar-capers-drained-rinsed-chopped-1-2-tablespoon-minced-garlic-1-teaspoon-ground-black-pepper-assorted-fresh-green-veggies-directions-medium-bowl-beat-1-package-cream-cheese-goat-cheese-medium-speed-electric-mixer-until-smooth-add-olives-capers-garlic-pepper-beating-until-combined-refrigerate-mixture-least-1-hour-place-mixture-serving-platter-form-into-mummy-design-beat-remaining-cream-cheese-medium-speed-electric-mixer-until-smooth-place-cream-cheese-pastry-bag-fitted-flat-leaf-tip-pipe-desired-mummy-design-onto-mummy-figure-refrigerate-until-ready-serve-serve-assorted-fresh-green-vegetables-note-variation-leave-out-olives-capers-garlic-replace-2-tablespoons-dried-mix-fine-herbs-1-2-tablespoon-favorite-seasoning-like-everglades-seasoning-squeeze-lemon.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture122231-witches-purse-1-sheet-frozen-puff-pastry-half-17-3-oz-package-1-8-oz-wheel-good-brie-1-4-cup-apricot-jam-1-4-cup-sliced-almonds-toasted-1-egg-beaten-1-tbsp-water-kumquats-clusters-grapes-garnish-defrost-sheet-puff-pastry-room-temperature-about-20-minutes-preheat-oven-375-f-unfold-pastry-center-brie-pastry-sheet-spread-jam-over-cheese-sprinkle-evenly-almonds-bring-corners-sheet-together-above-brie-twist-gently-form-bundle-tie-gathered-pastry-neck-kitchen-twine-chill-refrigerator-15-minutes-place-witchs-purse-parchment-lined-baking-sheet-brush-lightly-beaten-egg-bake-until-pastry-golden-all-over-25-30-minutes-place-platter-garnished-fresh-kumquats-grapes-if-desired-let-sit-10-15-minutes-before-serving-let-guests-cut-wedges.html


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I also just got EAP Tea from victoriantradingco. It's really nice in a pretty black bag going to put it on a tray with a tea pot. I need to find a black tea set! Anyway, they also have some cool stuff on Etsy. 

For games I was thinking write some different quotes from authors and have your guests say Poe or not.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

*spooky curtains*

Just FYI. I got these cool curtains at Family Dollar for under $15 tax and all. It is a whole set of curtains. Two panels attached. Super easy and cheap. They have little tassels sort of funeral homish. They have solid black as well.


----------

